# Venison Loin



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 15, 2020)

A friend gave me some venison roast and loins, sausage and summer sausage.  Thank God for good friends!  Anyhow this thing a good 1 1/5" thick.  Debating whether to just pan fry with onions and finish in oven or sous vide?  If sous vide how long you think?


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 15, 2020)

I looking at a recipe where they sear it first than sous vide?


----------



## chew2475 (Dec 15, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> A friend gave me some venison roast and loins, sausage and summer sausage.  Thank God for good friends!  Anyhow this thing a good 1 1/5" thick.  Debating whether to just pan fry with onions and finish in oven or sous vide?  If sous vide how long you think?
> 
> View attachment 475446



I have taken them and put my favorite rub on them or just salt, pepper, and garlic powder and wrap in plastic wrap and into the fridge overnight or during  the day.  Then smoke it to about 120/125 and then on a hot grill for a sear and off at around 130.


----------



## poacherjoe (Dec 15, 2020)

I always butterfly the loin and fry them in butter and chopped garlic in a CI pan and add S&P .. Medium rare


----------



## smokin peachey (Dec 15, 2020)

Best thing to do with that is a little tender quick and brown sugar let it go 2 weeks and smoke it around 150-175 for 10-12 hours. Slice it up and enjoy “dry beef” it’s awesome


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 15, 2020)

Personally for me I like the loin rare....or not much past that.....not worth the effort with the sous vide. Get it on a hot grill with your favorite seasonings and take it off at about 128° internal temp. Wrap in foil and let it rest for 30 min. Slice and enjoy!


----------



## olaf (Dec 15, 2020)

By the time you get them seared they're almost done. I've let them rest in a warm oven sometimes but get them off the heat 125⁰-130⁰.


----------



## civilsmoker (Dec 15, 2020)

For the loin, I like to salt & pepper then sear them whole in grape seed oil to mid rare then drizzle a blackberry red wine reduction over them....


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 16, 2020)

You guys are making me hungry!
I wish I had a venison loin to cook right now!
Al


----------

